# Advice for a Minnesotan?



## Minnesotan (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey all. Ran across this great site while planning a road trip to the East Coast and I was hoping you could help me.

I'll be in Myrtle Beach in about a week and I was hoping to do some pier fishing. I was wondering what the best spots would be, whether these spots rent equipment, and whether any of my light tackle freshwater setups will be of any use. I've got a couple of setups all between 6-10 lb test that I'm bringing (buddy and me are taking a road trip and fishing here and there the whole way). Will this be useful or should I rent equipment? 

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me. 

P.S. I read the earlier topic similar to mine, great link.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hi minnesotan, 

as you noted i asked something similar a few days back. what i have found in search web sites and making some phone calls is that pretty much all the piers will rent you some gear, but if you are going to fish more than a day or two down the coast i would buy some. the rent is around $9 for a rig that you can buy for $35. 

i am going for a week and decided to buy some decent gear that i could use again in michigan. i am thinking that the 8' surf rod/reef that i bought wil be great for fishing sucker minnows for northerns 

i'll be there on the 20 th fi that's when you'll be there and you might want to fish together send a PM.
cheers


----------



## tigerbytes1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Hello Minnesotan - My two favorite spots are Garden City pier and Springmaid pier. I don't think you can go wrong on either and I would recommend that you try both if you have the time.Garden City is the favorite (IMHO) of the seasoned veterans and it also has a nice bar for libations near the end of the pier. Springmaid is a very nice, wide and clean pier and fun to fish. You may wish to check out this website for trends/activity - www.dnr.state.sc.us/etc/fishing.html. Scroll down to saltwater fishing trends.


----------



## tigerbytes1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Oops! - When you click the link it says the page is missing, however if you will click fishing on the left hand side, it will take you there.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I would highly recommend Garden City and also, 2nd Ave. I've never fished Springmaid so I couldn't tell you although I have walked down it and it looked good. My biggest fish other than sharks and rays were caught off Garden City.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/gallery/2002fall/2.shtml 

That's what you can catch when you hit the fall drum run.


----------



## Mackman (May 20, 2002)

I fish off the Cherry Grove Pier and the Apacche pier in North Myrtle. Cherry Gorve is kind of expensive but is closest to my home. Apache is a very nice, long and wide pier. You could probably get away with your 10 lb class tackle for bottom fishing for spots and croakers and what not, (my dad and I did when i was little). Just use a two hook bottom rig, available in the pier house and 2 or 3 ounces of weight with fresh shrimp or bloodworms for bait. You can try a similar rig with small floats on the droppers (known as a firball rig) with cut fish for bluefish, there will porbably be plenty around this time of year. If you feel like something a little more exciting buy a Got-cha plug with a red or chartreuse head and throw it from the end of the pier. Reel and jerk it back for a chance at blues or Spanish mackerel. Slower for blues and as fast as you can for Spanish. I personally don't eat blues as they have a very fishy taste unless bled as soon as they are caught, but the king mackerely fisherman at the end of the pier will really appreciate them if you give them to them alive.


----------

